# اللغة وسيلة وليست غاية



## المُهندس بن فقيه (8 يناير 2012)

من المتفق عليه أن التعليم هو أحد أركان نهضة الأمم فِكرياً وسلوكياً وحضارياً؛ لهذا فإن الحديث عن التعليم وعن أدوات وأساليب تطوير التعليم قد يكون من أولى الأولويات في هذا الزمان, وخاصة في ظل الوفرة الكبيرة لعوامل أخرى ثمينة, ولكن من المؤسف أنه لن يكون لهذه العوامل تأثير مأمول, إذا ما أستمر التقليل من شأن عدد من العوامل الجوهرية, وفي الحقيقة أن ظاهرة كبيرة كالتراجع الملحوظ للتعليم لا يُفسر بعامل واحد, ولكن بإمكاننا تسليط الضوء على أحد أهم العوامل وهو عامل اللغة التعليمية المُعتمدة.​ 

مُنطلق الحديث هُنا ليس العاطفة والانتماء للغة العربية (وهي بلا شك أنها تجري في دم كل مُسلم عربي), ولا محاولة إعادة هيبة؛ فالقرآن الكريم حفظ للغة العربية مكاناتها وهيبتها, بل أن العربي المُتزن الذي يسعى في تعلم لغة أخرى, كلما تزود من اللغات الأجنبية الأخرى؛ إزداد يقيناً بعظمة اللغة العربية, ولكن المُنطلق هُنا هو التأمل والتفكُر في حال الأمم والشعوب, وكيف أن اللغة لها دورها الرئيسي في تقوية الأساس التعليمي الذي يقود إلى الاستثمار والتفاعل الأمثل للعقول والطاقات.​ 

تساؤل: ماذا لو أن العالم المُتقدم أكتفى بتعلم العلوم بنفس اللغات التي كانت تسود وتقود العلوم في وقت مضى (ومنها اللغة العربية)؟ الجواب: لن يحققوا رُبع ما توصلوا إليه في اللحظة الراهنة!​ 

إن غالبية العالم المُتقدم يُدرك تماماً أهمية تناول العلوم بلغته الأم, لهذا تجده مُتمسكاً بلغته, ولا يقبل استخدام أي لغة ما كلغة أساسية تتناول كافة التخصصات, ولكن يكتفي بأن يستخدم اللغات الأخرى كلغات تواصل مُكملة لا أكثر, وللأسف أننا هُنا مازلنا نتسلق القمة ونخوض في مضمار السباق العالمي ونحن نُكبل أيدينا وأرجُلنا برباط وثيق, هذا الوثاق كفيل بأن يجعل تقدمنا أبطأ من السُلحفاة بالمقارنة مع الغير, بالإضافة أن كثيراً ما نعطي الأفضلية لغيرنا بنتاج عقولنا؛ إن التعاون الملحوظ الذي نجده من العالم المُتقدم ليس فقط من باب الكسب المادي الظاهر, ولا من باب تلطيف العلاقات السياسية, ولكن هُناك جانب مُهم وهو شراء العقول واستثمارها, وهذه ليست الكارثة, إن هذا التعاون سرب إلى عقولنا أوهام تملي علينا أن نتبع ونستخدم كل الأدوات المتوفرة لدى الآخر, مع عدم محاولة التعديل أو التطوير؛ حتى على عامل جوهري كاللغة, فابتعدنا كثيراً عن محور "الحاجة أم الإختراع" الذي يصنع العجائب.​ 

لهذا نُلاحظ في الوقت الحالي توجه عجيب للمؤسسات التعليمية لجعل اللغة الإنجليزية هي اللغة الدراسية المُعتمدة في جُل التخصصات والمناهج, وذلك من باب رفع السُمعة وتسجيل عدد اعترافات أكبر من منظمات الإعتماد الغربية, التي تلعب دور بارز في ضمان تواجد الغرب في المُقدمة بأقل مجهود, وأيضاً نجد توجه لا يقل قوة من قبل الأفراد لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية وتعليمها للأبناء؛ بذريعة أن يكونوا أكثر قوة وثباتاً في مستقبلهم.​ 

"نتاج كل هذا" أن أصبح لدينا في اللحظة الراهنة مؤسسات تعليمية تُبالغ في التركيز على اللغة الإنجليزية, ناسية أو مُتناسية مُتطلبات التخصصات المتنوعة وأركانها المُتباينة, حيث أن أقوى مناهجها تجده في اللغة الإنجليزية, أما المناهج التخصصية تمر بمراحل حذف وتقصير, وتحليه وتسهيل, على يد المُعلم لتصبح مُناسبة لطالب, فالمعلم هُنا لا يتعمق تقديراً للفجوة اللغوية المتواجدة لديهِ ولدى الطالب على حدٍ سواء, مما أنتج لنا خريج شبه مُتخصص, يتفوق لديه القِشر على اللباب, جيد لغوياً, مُتذبذب تخصصياً, والمُزعج أننا فقدنا عدد كبير من العقليات ذات الحس التخصصي العالي التي تفتقد للقدرات اللغوية؛ فخرجوا من ميدان التخصص وهم الأحق به, ويزيد الطين بله أن معيار الكفاءة في سوق العمل أصيب بمرض "إتقان اللغة الإنجليزية", فأصبح يبحث عن اللغة قبل القدرات التخصصية, مما يُحفز المؤسسة التعليمية والأفراد في التمادي والإطناب في تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية على حساب المحتوى التخصصي.​ 

حقيقة: "اللغة الإنجليزية لا تزيد من نسبة الاستيعاب لدى المتعلم العربي, وإنما تصنع فجوة فهم تُعيق إيصال المعلومة, وتظل اللغة الأم هي الأمثل لاستيعاب المعلومة واستشعارها واستثماراها على النحو المأمول"​ 

إن السلبيات تتكاثر وقد تكون أعظم مما ذُكر, ولكن التساؤل الأهم .. ما هي الفرصة المتاحة الآن ؟​ 

من المُمكن أن تكون هذه المُبالغة اللغوية المُحدثة صحية وجوهرية, إذا ما تم توظيفها بحكمة في مشروع يهدف إلى تعريب وتوطين المادة العلمية الحديثة, فالحمد لله أن هناك عدد مُتميز من أصحاب الخبرة المُتخصصين في مجالات متنوعة من العلوم التي تحتاج إلى تعريب وتفتقر للمادة العربية في ميدانها مثل مجالات الطب, ومجالات الهندسة والإدارة, وغيرها, ولدينا أيضاً عدد كبير من المتخصصين في مجال اللغة العربية ومجال اللغة الإنجليزية, وهُناك عدد كبير من المُبتعثين في تخصصات مهمة, بالإضافة إلى خريجين من الداخل لا تقل قُدراتهم عن غيرهم.​ 

ومن المعروف أن هُناك ضخ مادي عالي من قبل الدولة؛ لرفع شأن التعليم والعمل على آلياته ومناهجه, فلو كان هُناك استثمار حقيقي لهذه الطاقات الجبارة التي يحلم بها الكثير, بدلاً من قتل الكفاءات, وتعطيل الطاقات, وذهاب الريح.​ 

فلو أن تم العمل على مشروع تعريبي ضخم ذا إدارة خاصة متواصل مع كافة المؤسسات التعليمية؛ بإستخدام الطاقات المذكورة آنفاً, لوجدنا تأثير إيجابي مُتدرج لتعليم العربي؛ فيتم تعريب وتوطين للمعلومة والعلوم؛ مما يزيد من نسبة الاستيعاب لدى المُتعلم, وتفتح له مساحة أكبر للبحث والتطوير بجُهد أقل وإنتاج أفضل وأرقى؛ فنُثري المكتبة العربية بكتب علمية عربية ذات مُحتوى علمي متعمق وجودة إنتاجية متميزة, وسيكون من السهل على الباحث أو القارئ العربي في أي مرحلة أن يقرأ المادة العلمية المطروحة ويفهمها ويستفيد منها قدر الإمكان.​ 

ونتأمل أيضاً أن يكون لهذا الثراء المعرفي تأثيرات إيجابية على مستوى الأفراد؛ فتُبنى علاقة قوية بين المُتخصص والمادة العلمية, لتكون سبب في تكاثر المواقع الإلكترونية المتخصصة علمياً بلغة العربية, و سبب في تحفيز الشباب المُتعلم في وضع لمساته الإبداعية الخاصة من خلال إستخدام وسائل التقنية الحديثة, مما يقدم مساعدة ضخمة للمُقبلين على التخصص في المرحلة الجامعية؛ فيكونوا أكثر وعي وفهم للتخصصات المُختارة, وأكثر إنتاجاً وتفاعلاً في مجالِهم, وغير ذلك من فوائد في حفظ الأموال وإستثمارها في مشاريع أكثر نافعاً, وفتح فُرص أكثر وأكثرللعقول والطاقات المتعطلة المُتراكمة.​ 

ولعل حال لمُتأمل في فكرة مشروع ضخم كهذا, إما يراها ممكنه ومُفيدة وتحتاج إلى جُهد وتعاون ونفس طويل(وهذا من الصحة),أو يراها مُستحيلة وغير ممكنة وأننا لسنا أهل لمثل هذه المشاريع وفات القِطار (وهذا من العجز),أو يراها غير منطقية وأنها تخلف وتراجع(وهذا من الوهم).​ 

ومضة تليها ومضة: ​ 

" لعل في طرح رؤية وأفكار مشاريع ذات درجة عالية من التحدي, يواجه بصدى عالي يُردد (هذه أحلام), وهذا لا بأس به لأن رؤية المشروع الضخم في الأصل هي حلم واقعي"​ 

"هذا لا يعني أبداً التكاسل عن التعلم بالأدوات المتاحة؛ بحُجة عائق اللغة الإنجليزية, على العكس تماماً علينا العمل على الموجود وبذل المجهود, والسعي للإصلاح والتطوير, ونُساعد على البناء وليس على الاتكاء"​ 

وأختم بأبيات حافظ إبراهيم (رحمه الله):​ 


رَمَــونــي بِـعُـقــمٍ فــــي الـشَـبــابِ وَلَـيـتَـنــي .. عَــقِــمــتُ فَـــلَـــم أَجـــــــزَع لِـــقَــــولِ عُـــداتــــي​ 


وَلَــــــــدتُ وَلَــــمّــــا لَــــــــم أَجِــــــــد لِــعَــرائِــســـي .. رِجــــــــــــــــالاً وَأَكــــــــفــــــــاءً وَأَدتُ بَـــــنـــــاتــــــي​ 


وَسِــعـــتُ كِــتـــابَ الـــلَـــهِ لَــفــظــاً وَغـــايَـــةً .. وَمــــا ضِــقــتُ عَــــن آيٍ بِــــهِ وَعِــظــاتِ​ 


فَكَيفَ أَضيقُ اليَومَ عَن وَصـفِ آلَـةٍ .. وَتَـــنـــســــيــــقِ أَســـــــمــــــــاءٍ لِـــمُـــخـــتَـــرَعـــاتِ​ 


أَنــا البَـحـرُ فــي أَحـشـائِـهِ الـــدُرُّ كـامِــنٌ .. فَـهَـل سَـأَلـوا الـغَـوّاصَ عَــن صَـدَفـاتـي​ 


هذا والله أعلم,,​ 

أخوكم العَبد المُقصر الفَقير المُهندس بن فقيه​


----------



## إشـــراقة حـــب (14 يناير 2012)

_بارك الله فيك كما امتعتنى​_


----------



## CEMohammad (27 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .. وجزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

great one i like


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

